# Brown dry leaf tip of Paphiopedilum micranthum



## 60degN (Mar 22, 2020)

I’m new with paphs and have had this paphiopedilum micranthum since January 2020. Just recently noticed that it has started to grow a new leaf a bit away from the “main plant”, but the new little leaf has a dry brown tip. Any idea what’s causing this and should I be worried / do something about it? Mechanical damage, pests, infection or caused by non-ideal growing conditions? Or perhaps and hopefully nothing to worry about?

Medium: mostly pine bark mixed with some peat/moss, perlite and very little coal.
I water ca once a week by soaking the plant for 15-20 mins and after that I fertilise with Substral orchid fertiliser once in a fortnight. Substral has a 1/4 mark in the cap but I mix half of the 1/4 mark into one litre of rain water. I also use rain water for watering.

The plant is in an airy pot with ventilation/draining holes on sides and bottom so no water sits in the medium. Pot is on NW facing window sill and gets plenty of light but practically no direct sun. The air in winter here is quite dry. Normal room temperature, not the suggested difference between night and day temperatures.

All help appreciated and general culture tips more than welcome!


----------



## Stone (Mar 22, 2020)

Probably a bit of leaf tip rot at some stage. It seems ok now but if you are worried, cut past the damaged area with a razor blade and paint straight fungicide on the cut and let it dry. I do this now and then and it always works. I use chorothalonil. Your plant look quite good to me.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 23, 2020)

good advice, as above.


----------



## 60degN (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks both! I’ll keep monitoring the growth of the leaf.


----------

